# Fotopuzzle



## greengoblin (1. November 2003)

Minitutorial: Mach aus einem Bild ein Puzzle
Bild öffnen
Filter > Strukturierungsfilter > mit Struktur versehen
Struktur laden > Puzzle 
(zu finden unter Programme/Photoshop/Zugaben/Strukturen)
Relief und Lichtrichtung einstellen, ok klicken.
Fertig. 
Ein Puzzleteil rausnehmen und danebenlegen ist
schon eine Übung für Fortgeschrittene.
Gruss
GG


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. November 2003)

Es gibt auch ein nettes Programm mit dem das ganz gut funktioniert. Ist allerdings kostenpflichtig ( http://www.autofx.com/dreamsuite2/ds2.html ).
Um vielleicht noch was anzufügen:
Das ganze funktioniert auch über Ebenstil. Dort kann man dann auch noch die Größe festlegen. Irgendwie ist mir auch so als ob wir das Thema schonmal hatten. Ich werd mal suchen


----------



## kivat (9. November 2003)

Muss ich gleich mal probieren


----------



## Aloa (11. November 2003)

Ich bin sowieso zu blöd dafür


----------

